# Driving license no objection letter



## xsimonex (May 25, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows when applying to transfer uk license to a uae one does the no objection letter from your employer have to be dated within a certain time scale? 

My letter is date June 2014 but I've not got round to applying for my license yet.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if there is a date constraint, but more than likely will be.

Best be safe and get an updated letter to take with you


----------



## hashikhan111 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dear, 
You can apply within 30 days after getting NOC.


----------

